# Omg Pit Bull Attack!



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay remember how I hand raised those two little cute baby pigeons because dad was beating them up. 

Well I let them out at least once a day. I also handle them a lot too. But the brown and white one has turn out to be a little pit bull. And I don't know why. Yesterday by boyfriend mentioned that the brown one was trying to bite him. I figured he/she was just trying to see if he had any food. So I was checking on them today. And he/she *I think it might be a female* started attacking me. Then the mostly white one started attacking her. I guess the white one know better than to bite the hand that feeds you. Why would the brown pigeon all of sudden become so mean tords people. I took a couple of small videos so you could see. The white one doesn't mind to be touch even But the brown forget it. He/She was really trying hard to hurt me. When you watch the second video and see what happens when I point my finger @ him/her. He/She really get mad... I'm going to have to put a BEWARE OF ATTACK PIGEON on my door...


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

That is normal nesting behavior. You may have eggs in a few days!


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh No! I hope not, they are siblings... And they are not even two months old yet!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Hmm... if they aren't faking it and they do lay do not let them hatch. 86 those eggs.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

That 'attack' doesn't actually look too bad. My Jax has charged at me, forcefully wing-slapped me in the face and given me a black eye very recently ! I know that she adores me deep down though!

All normal pigeon behaviour that I even find amusing at times. You have to laugh at their little tantrums sometimes. That's part of getting to really know your pigeon's character and behavioural patterns.

Your birds are beautiful by the way! 

Lindi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> That 'attack' doesn't actually look too bad.


That was my immediate reaction. My pigeons will grab hold of the loose skin on the top of my hand and worry it like a dog! (Spider creatures from Venus! http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html )

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so cute, very pretty pigeons.
Yeah, you're lucky that attack is not too bad. Some of my pigeon attacks have brought tears to my eyes. My meanest one bit me on the side of my neck once while perching on my shoulder. Boy that hurt.

Reti


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

OK time to bring out the big guns! Here is Dennis and Debyter and Oink:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJigixy-GgI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FD_4xrLSE8


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...looks like typical pigeon behavior that starts when they are at the 'teenage' stage. I have peck marks all over the top of both my hands from my Sammy. It looks like I have a contagious disease. When people look at my hands suspiciously I say, "I'm really not contagious, the spots are from my pigeon pecking me." Once I say that...I really get the looks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations you probably have a boy pigeon...a teenage boy pigeon!!! How delightful!


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Matt D. said:


> OK time to bring out the big guns! Here is Dennis and Debyter and Oink:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJigixy-GgI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FD_4xrLSE8



Those videos were great! My fave was the one fighting with the hat!!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

A boy's gotta be tough to keep those''spidey creatures'' away for his seedsies.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

My gizmos always been like that.She'd always want to come to me and fly on me but she would peck anypart she could.Over 2 years later she still does it,she grabs my skin and pulls and pulls yet she doesn't fly away if i want to pick her up shes not scared just a nasty little booger!!Mrs pidge does it at the moment but she has got a plastic egg so i suppose shes got an excuse.she was handraised by someone and used to prefer me to the other pigeons but now shes got an egg and boyfriend i'm history - pigeons are so fickle!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Our Mr. Humphries does like Cynthia described - grabs a piece of your hand and yanks as hard as he can. I think they love it.


Matt, I love the videos by that man. I wish he would join our forum. You can tell he loves every one of his birds.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Our Mr. Humphries does like Cynthia described - grabs a piece of your hand and yanks as hard as he can. I think they love it.
> 
> 
> Matt, I love the videos by that man. I wish he would join our forum. You can tell he loves every one of his birds.


Dennis? He is, been on for 4 year I think, but never posted. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=2753


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, it shows he checks in on us - last on 1/18/08 - wish he would join in.

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Matt D. said:


> OK time to bring out the big guns! Here is Dennis and Debyter and Oink:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJigixy-GgI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FD_4xrLSE8



LOL, those pijies are violent 
 

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I believe this is the website of the gentleman in the videos that Matt posted: http://www.thesitebarn.com/hawkbaitlofts/

Matt, please correct me if I am wrong ..

Assuming I am correct, this man is a very well known and well respected pigeon fancier!

I, too, wish he would post to us here!

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Dennis is known all over California and I have only seen him a few times in my life, but he is a very nice man and would be great if he would come post with us. I happen to have a grandkid of one of his old long distant family, he is packed full of knowledge and diplomas.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Cyn79 you should feel honored that your pigeon bites you. It means he feels you are equals.

Also - lucky he doesn't bite too hard. Some of my boys (and girls!) will bite my hands and wrists hard enough to leave marks. And once my Petey-bird bit me right on the nose while sitting on my shoulder, boy did that smart! Pigeons are moody creatures - kinda like people 

Those are lovely pigeons, btw. Are they frillbacks?


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

lol, they're teething! 
Spidey creatures, that was such a cute story!
How old are those birds Cyn?


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

xxmoxiexx said:


> How old are those birds Cyn?


These two will be two months old on Feb. 23 & 24...

Yes they are frills.

I'm wondering if the brown one is being all pissy because he/she still can't fly yet. The mostly white has gotten his/her flight feathers and has been practicing.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Cyn79 said:


> These two will be two months old on Feb. 23 & 24...
> 
> Yes they are frills.
> 
> *I'm wondering if the brown one is being all pissy because he/she still can't fly yet.* The mostly white has gotten his/her flight feathers and has been practicing.


Nope, he's being that way because he's a teenage pigeon.  This is very typical behavior of this age, especially (but not limited to) males. All pigeons I've ever had go through this "attacking" stage. Some don't outgrow it, either! But a lot of them do.  They are lovely, I just love the frills. Don't take it personally, it's actually a compliment that he feels like you are familiar enough for him to play with that way.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thanks for the link. I enjoyed the tour of his site. Unusual name for his loft but it is so obvious he loves his pigeons. Did you notice he got one of his pigeons through the Montgomery Ward catalog? I never knew they sold pigeons .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Did you notice he got one of his pigeons through the Montgomery Ward catalog? I never knew they sold pigeons .


Nope .. didn't catch that .. will have to go and have another look!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*ROFL !!!*

HEY, CYN...*WELCOME TO MY* WORLD!!!

To heck with "teenage"...Squeaks was born in *2003*. Darn bird can Wing-Fu and Beak Strike with the BEST of 'em and DOES! (That's what makes him such a *great* Super Power Pigeon (SPP)!

In all fairness, however, he does become "Mr. Love Pij" in MATE mode!!

Too bad "DADDY mode lasts longer!! Still *ROFL*

_Shi_
(abused by a PIGEON!)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a bird that I had that liked to fight. The first video is of her when she was just a youngster. Maybe 5 months old. I thought for a long time that she was a he. You don't see Sleepy until almost 2 minutes into the video
The next video is when she got older and had a couple of babies. 

Young Sleepy

Sleepy with babies


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I think I remember seeing the first video but not the second. There was one point near the end of the second video where she had a good time jerking that nice soft spot. So funny. She is a pretty little lady.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
The last video was soooo funny, I laughed all the time she was wing slapping. She appeared to be saying that she is the boss and thats that. Beautiful viedo and a very pretty bird.

George


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How funny, Renee. You certainly keep your birds entertained  

Reti


----------

